# Class Composite Software



## Wildtaz

Hello my name is Nathan. I work for Graham photography, we are looking for a new program that will allow us to use individual yearbook Photos to create a class composite, we are currently using a program from Micro-Art, which is ok but is a little limited and we are searching for something better. I do about 15 to 20 elem schools with about 20 to 30 classes each, so by years end I do about 300 to 600 class composites, so please no tips on any photoshop templates.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Kimberly4644

I work for a school photography business in Dallas.  We were using a program through our photo lab.  We are no longer with that lab, and are looking else where for a "titling" program.  Did you receive any suggestions, or find anything useful?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## KmH

Edit: Looks like the member I was addressing here, has been deleted.

Quit trying to hijack other peoples threads. Start your own.

It is very poor online forum etiquette.


----------



## PortraitMan

Jibz, this remains to be seen!  I'm trying to make sense out of your instructions right now (I just bought your "software") while still online looking for other Mac / Photoshop CS Software to create Composites.  I'll update this forum on what happens when you get back to me about why I don't get any true software or plug-in screens but only a group of .psd templates to work with... Can't imagine this for 2500 people...


----------

